# Engine Stop Wire Terminal



## BDR (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi,
I have a Craftsman 24" 9 HP, Tecumseh with the engine stop switch has corroded and broke. The part number is "610973" based on the manual. I can find it on some parts sites, but all out of stock. A wire runs from the key to this switch into the engine. A pic of the part is below. Anyone out there know where I may be able to get a new switch?

If I cannot find the part, I am not trying to figure out how the modify it to get back up and running.











Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Amazon ..........


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

OR- ebay.Ca
tecumseh 610973 | eBay


----------

